# Is bloody discharge normal?



## StevenC

I got a doe that is due end of this month to the first of the year. Noticed she had a bloody discharge yesterday around 2:00pm. The best way I know to explain it is bloody snot a real pink blood. I checked her last night around 8 and it was a long stran about 4 inches and checked again later and there was nothing and checked again this morning and it was just a little bit of blood. 
I've googled mucus discharges but couldn't really find one like hers. Any suggestions plz. Is she going into labor?


Seek the Kingdom of God above all else, and live righteously, and he will give you everything you need. (*Matthew‬ *6‬:*33‬ NLT)


----------



## ksalvagno

Usually bloody discharge means labor.


----------



## kccjer

A bloody discharge like you are talking is a good sign of labor. Having a string of it is an even better sign. Usually when mine have that long a string, they go into labor pretty quickly....I would definitely be keeping a very close on her....


----------



## StevenC

I know with cattle after the mucus plug it's within 3 days. The blood just scared me. Tried uploading a photo but no luck. 


Seek the Kingdom of God above all else, and live righteously, and he will give you everything you need. (*Matthew‬ *6‬:*33‬ NLT)


----------



## StevenC

Seek the Kingdom of God above all else, and live righteously, and he will give you everything you need. (*Matthew‬ *6‬:*33‬ NLT)


----------



## kccjer

Any idea when she is due? (ETA: Never mind...I see it now in the original post :doh In goats they can lose the plug a couple weeks before labor. It's a pain....I know. If you're pretty sure it was the plug, then I wouldn't get too excited. But the bloody part bothers ME. Most of mine just have a clear or whitish mucous. Any other color of mucous is usually a sign that labor is imminent. At least that has been my experience....


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree with the others.

Is she restless at all, pawing, duress ect?

She looks like a First freshener as her udder is small. Her udder doesn't scream labor and tight but, some fill after kidding.

If ever we want to check a Doe, put on a new rubber glove and go in with 2 fingers very gently and see if she is open or if you hit a wall. 
If she is open she may need help. A long stand of stuff coming out is a bit concerning, as it may be labor or she is close.


----------



## StevenC

Ok I just checked her after leaving her for a few hours. Still got some light blood and I caught her and got better pictures. I also got some milk/colostrum to come out but not much.

The small bag concerned me but I guess it's where these are her first kids.














Seek the Kingdom of God above all else, and live righteously, and he will give you everything you need. (*Matthew‬ *6‬:*33‬ NLT)


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel

Well, today's close to her due date, and her body's doing getting-ready things...a little blood-tinged fluid like I'm seeing doesn't set off alarm bells with me at this point. It' not what they call a frank show of blood, which is not blood-tinged anything, but plain ol' blood. That would be more concerning. I'd let her body continue doing what it has to do, building colostrum, and not milk out any more...we are expecting colostrum experts to arrive soon!


----------



## StevenC

Well thanks guys for easing my mind. I'll just set back and wait on some babies. Hope I can post some pics soon. 

Thanks and merry Christmas 


Seek the Kingdom of God above all else, and live righteously, and he will give you everything you need. (*Matthew‬ *6‬:*33‬ NLT)


----------



## nancy d

She looks ok to me. 
Yes do not milk at all, there is a wax plug to keep out bacteria.
Some don't bag up till the very last minute.


----------



## StevenC

The blood got darker so I had a family friend come look at her. She has lost her plug but is nowhere near dilated enough so we got ahold of our vet and she gave her three shots to help her have them but said that the babies are probably dead. 


Seek the Kingdom of God above all else, and live righteously, and he will give you everything you need. (*Matthew‬ *6‬:*33‬ NLT)


----------



## sassykat6181

Hoping for the best


----------



## kccjer

Oh no. I hope not. Keep us updated.


----------



## nancy d

Oh no, she looked pretty clean in the last pic. But if blood presented your vet is probably right.:blue:


----------



## toth boer goats

Blood with nothing happening for that long of time, was not right. Glad the vet went in and checked and she is getting help now.

Hoping for the best.


----------



## kccjer

any updates?


----------



## StevenC

She finally kidded her one and only kid out this morning. She's fine and eating and moving around. The little buck wasn't fully developed and even if he did survive the birth probably would of ended up dying later. Just blessed that the momma is ok and ready to give her another try. 

Thanks for the advice and concerns 


Seek the Kingdom of God above all else, and live righteously, and he will give you everything you need. (*Matthew‬ *6‬:*33‬ NLT)


----------



## dnchck

Glad momma is ok, sorry you lost your little guy though:blue:


----------



## kccjer

Glad to hear mama is ok. So sorry she lost the kid.


----------



## CritterCarnival

Sorry to hear you lost the baby, but at least mom will be ok.


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats on the new baby and momma is doing well.

Sorry for the loss of the other.


----------



## milk and honey

Aaawww...I'm so sorry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## StevenC

We've got a idea that maybe what caused the miss carriage was the fact that I was feeding a roll bail. Something to do with pregnant does and a roll bail messes with there late pregnancy. I had no idea. 


Seek the Kingdom of God above all else, and live righteously, and he will give you everything you need. (*Matthew‬ *6‬:*33‬ NLT)


----------



## kccjer

What is a "roll bail"


----------



## CritterCarnival

StevenC said:


> We've got a idea that maybe what caused the miss carriage was the fact that I was feeding a roll bail. Something to do with pregnant does and a roll bail messes with there late pregnancy. I had no idea.
> 
> Seek the Kingdom of God above all else, and live righteously, and he will give you everything you need. (*Matthew‬ *6‬:*33‬ NLT)


Hmmm...I wouldn't think that's the cause, round or square doesn't matter, as long as the hay isn't moldy or contaminated it's unlikely to cause a miscarriage.

She could have gotten rammed in the side or who-knows-what other cause for the pregnancy to fail, it doesn't take much sometimes. At least she survived to recuperate and try again. Blessings for that!!


----------



## goathiker

Rolled bales around here contain a lot of fescue, maybe that was the issue?


----------



## CritterCarnival

goathiker said:


> Rolled bales around here contain a lot of fescue, maybe that was the issue?


Ahhh, true, what the bale _contains_ could very well be the issue. I wasn't even of thinking of that, since around here rounds are usually off of the same fields they bale squares from.


----------



## J-TRanch

Very sorry to here! Glad dam is fine though.. I have been watching this thread... it didn't look right to me from the get go. Discharge should never be that bloody. a slight amber tinge before kidding which is mixed in with clear discharge is what's normal.


----------



## StevenC

Yea the bail I'm feeding now is mostly just grass hay but I know the field it was bailed out of and there's probably a little bit of everything in it. I'm buying some alfalfa today for my other momma. 


Seek the Kingdom of God above all else, and live righteously, and he will give you everything you need. (*Matthew‬ *6‬:*33‬ NLT)


----------



## AlvinLeanne

Sorry to hear about the baby, but so glad the momma is doing good. Good luck with your other momma and hopefully she will have an easy delivery!


----------



## Midgardr Acres

I wish I would have read this post yesterday I just had this same thing happen and I don't know why it happened it never has happened to me before. Now I have another doe thats starting out with the same symptoms she had a huge glob of pinkish murky light brown goo on her ho ha when I checked her and I'm trying to keep calm her ligaments aren't soft like they should be. She's not actively pushing or anything so I think I caught her in the beginning of her labor. Her sister (the one with this issue yesterday) and her appear to be sensitive to pain judging by how they act when the smallest of contractions come about I'm just praying that this one will end up okay :/


----------

